# Please vote for my photo!



## LISAinTN (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey All!

I've posted here a few times and gotten lots of help from some friendly folks. I hope this is okay to post here, but I entered a facebook contest with Soft Scrub and I am one of the 10 finalists! I have a chance at winning $1,000.00 if my photo wins. If I win, I'm going to spend half of it on more angel tree tags/Christmas charities in my local area. PLEASE help me win. It will just take a couple minutes of your time and you can vote once every day. I would really appreciate it. My photo is the large white enamelware sink and cupboard picture, NOT the one of just the sink. My name, Lisa S. is with the picture. If you have time, please repost so your friends can vote, too. Thank you and please vote once every day!  

Soft Scrub - Cleaning Nightmare Vote Now | Facebook

Lisa


----------



## LISAinTN (Dec 3, 2011)

They fixed a glitch in the voting. My photo is the second one in the second row. Click on the photo and then scroll down to the enlarged version and click on "Cast Vote". You can vote once per day. Thank you!


----------



## campbellsoup (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my vote just worked, hopefully. Good luck!


----------



## LISAinTN (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you!!   I am in around 5th place right now, so I need a lot more help. You can vote once per day if you have time. I'd really appreciate any votes I can get. I'd love to get this money to help other's. Thanks again!


----------



## campbellsoup (Dec 8, 2011)

Will do! I'll vote as many times as I can. As long as I can remember!


----------



## LISAinTN (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks again! Voting ends the 15th and right now, I need a swift kick into first place. LOL


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Its okayy , but I still wonder where is your pic lol


----------



## LISAinTN (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi James,

Sorry, but this is an old posting. I can't delete it. The contest was in December. I didn't come in first, but I got a second prize. Thank you for wanting to vote. I appreciate it.  

Blessings,
Lisa


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

I have vote it, i hope it will work, have a good luck..!!!!


----------

